# E39 M5 Rear Headrest Upgrade



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

After sitting in the back seat during a long trip, I noticed how uncomfortably hard the E39 rear seat headrests are. I was wondering if the rounder M5 ones are any more accommodating, and if anyone has tried retrofitting it onto a regular 5-series.

Thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

emPoWaH said:


> After sitting in the back seat during a long trip, I noticed how uncomfortably hard the E39 rear seat headrests are. I was wondering if the rounder M5 ones are any more accommodating, and if anyone has tried retrofitting it onto a regular 5-series.
> 
> Thanks!


They should be a direct fit- If the seats are fold down to fold down, etc. You would also need to be wary of the leather options and colors for the headrests- no grey in M5's, for example.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The M5 headrests are hard too.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> The M5 headrests are hard too.


Darn... I wish BMW made the rear ones like the soft, fluffy front ones.


----------

